# 7D Mark II ?



## Rick H (May 31, 2019)

Hey Guys,
I am new here and looking for some help. I have a 6D Mark II, it's a great full frame and all around good camera.
I been shooting a little of never thing over the last years landscape, outdoor portraits, birds, wildlife, indoor/ outdoor sports and air shows. I really like shooting air show's old war birds flying or static. So I been looking hard at the 7D Mark II corp-sensor, 10 frame a second and 65 focus point. I am not sure to purchase an 7D Mark II at the lower price or wait for a 7D Mark III. I am thinking the 7D Mark II would do a better job on the flying aircraft with a 1.6 corp factor and it's better focus system vs the 6D Mark II. I would use the 6D Mark II as a second body with a 16/ 35 L lens for static planes. I would appreciate your feedback and reconditions.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 31, 2019)

Hi Rick.
See this post, or this post, it doesn’t seem like waiting for a 7DIII is going to be very rewarding!
As for whether it suits your needs, only you can really answer that. 
I think the sensor in the 7DII is showing its age now, I think it might be worth looking to newer crop bodies, having said that I do like my 7DII. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Rick H said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am new here and looking for some help. I have a 6D Mark II, it's a great full frame and all around good camera.
> I been shooting a little of never thing over the last years landscape, outdoor portraits, birds, wildlife, indoor/ outdoor sports and air shows. I really like shooting air show's old war birds flying or static. So I been looking hard at the 7D Mark II corp-sensor, 10 frame a second and 65 focus point. I am not sure to purchase an 7D Mark II at the lower price or wait for a 7D Mark III. I am thinking the 7D Mark II would do a better job on the flying aircraft with a 1.6 corp factor and it's better focus system vs the 6D Mark II. I would use the 6D Mark II as a second body with a 16/ 35 L lens for static planes. I would appreciate your feedback and reconditions.


----------



## Rick H (May 31, 2019)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Rick.
> See this post, or this post, it doesn’t seem like waiting for a 7DIII is going to be very rewarding!
> As for whether it suits your needs, only you can really answer that.
> I think the sensor in the 7DII is showing its age now, I think it might be worth looking to newer crop bodies, having said that I do like my 7DII.
> ...


Thanks, I checked out posts.


----------

